# 2% normal morphology. Does this mean we will probably need IVF



## Wabblit

OH spermy results show 2% morphology. So I'm trying to understand what that's really going to mean for us. I know we can concieve as I has a mc in April but could that have caused the mc? What can improve low morphology and can we do anything differently? :-(


----------



## BlueStorm

Wabblit said:


> OH spermy results show 2% morphology. So I'm trying to understand what that's really going to mean for us. I know we can concieve as I has a mc in April but could that have caused the mc? What can improve low morphology and can we do anything differently? :-(

My DH has 0% morph and we thought our only option would be IVF. Our RE said he had 40% sucess rate with my husbands numbers so we have done one IUI so far and we are doing a second one this month. I also have Endo so that doesn't help our case. I would say that since your OH has 2% that is better then 0% and maybe you can try IUI first. We had good numbers after the post wash. 

Of course it's something to discuess with your doctor and see what they think, but this is just the feedback that I recieved. 

Oh also there is a vitamin that I had my husband take called male fertility blend (i think) I don't know if it really helps but it's worth a try.

Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## Wabblit

Thanks Bluestorm. Sorry to hear about your OH similar problem too. I'm not great getting to grips with all the acroymns so what does IUI mean and actually involve?

Also does your OH have low sex drive too. I'm wondering if there is any connection or not. Do you also know if you should have less frequent sex or does that help to get rid of the bad ones? I'm not sure if every other day helps or not?


----------



## _Nell

The important bit is 2% normal of what count?

2% of a low count, say 5 million would be a problem that might need IUI / IVF. 2% normal of a count of 60million would still be plenty of normal morphology sperm.


----------



## BlueStorm

IUI is when they inseminate the washed sperm. There is usually fertility meds given and monitoring. I don't know if it affects sex drive. I would not think so but can't say for sure. like Nell said the other numbers are important too, so it's def something to talk to re about.

Maybe some of the other more experienced girls can give you some advice.

Good luck to u


----------



## Wabblit

His results read as follows:

Volume: 3ml 
Ph: 8
Sperm count: 24 (10^6/ml)
50% progressive motility
4% non progressive motility
46% immobile motility
2% normal morphology

So is 3ml considered normal? Or can anyone offer any assurance on the above?


----------



## Wabblit

Can anyone help translate my OH sperm results?


----------



## wantanerd

No it does not mean that! We were told we needed IVF b/c hubby's morph was that low and I am four months pregnant! I made my hubby take regular multi vitamins and that was all we did for him and four months after we heard we might need ivf, we got our BFP. 

Morphology isn't as important as count and motility. In three months retest the sperm and see the levels then. They could go up. But having that low morph doesn't mean IVF is your only option.


----------



## Leilani

That's 2% of 72 million, so 1.4 million sperm looking good, and with half swimming strongly, hopefully the 1.4 million which look good are in the 50% going the right way! IUI might be your next step, or you might be ok.

It could be a lot worse!


----------



## Wabblit

Thanks. So at least it sounds like he has a normal count which I guess could count the bad ones out


----------



## PinkCC

This is a really helpful thread. We have been told today that my husband has 1% morphology. I am living on the continent and our Dr told us that there is nothing they can do for this and that vitamin supplement/zinc etc is likely to have no impact so it is interesting that some have other experience.

Hi count was almost double the average and his mobility is also above average but Dr gave us as much chance falling pregnant naturally as through IUI - 3% across three cycles. And with IVF/ICSI 10% across three cycles.

Our DR made this sound good but I am very worried that this is actually very bad news. We are having to make the decision on whether or not to have treatment or not. So unsure, scared and a bit sad at having to accept we won't have children.

PinkCC x


----------



## Wabblit

PinkCC said:


> This is a really helpful thread. We have been told today that my husband has 1% morphology. I am living on the continent and our Dr told us that there is nothing they can do for this and that vitamin supplement/zinc etc is likely to have no impact so it is interesting that some have other experience.
> 
> Hi count was almost double the average and his mobility is also above average but Dr gave us as much chance falling pregnant naturally as through IUI - 3% across three cycles. And with IVF/ICSI 10% across three cycles.
> 
> Our DR made this sound good but I am very worried that this is actually very bad news. We are having to make the decision on whether or not to have treatment or not. So unsure, scared and a bit sad at having to accept we won't have children.
> 
> PinkCC x

Hi Pink, it's hard what to think isn't it. We are going to wait for a referral as you have to apparently do some additional samples to get an accurate view on the results. I guess they have to see what changes (if any) occur over time, usually testing a few months apart. Don't be scared, try to be positive as I actually got pregnant this time last year but sadly had a MC at 11 weeks so Im proof it does happen with low morphology. You say he has good numbers for everything else so lets remain united that we will both get through this. :hugs: to you and keep in touch x


----------



## Wabblit

Just to give you all a bit of hope out there. I got my BFP last night so pah to low morphology. Who's the daddy now. See!! you can beat it. Good luck all who have a similar story to me on this journey of conception xxxx


----------



## Melbram

Congrats !!!


----------

